# GTA IV - No Menu Problem



## ThiagoG (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright. I've got GTA IV. Since I have a 8400 GS and a Intel Dual Core, I had to do some modifications in it. At first, it didn't change much.

I installed a graphic downgrader, that made the textures in low-res, and downgraded the shaders. Great, I could run it in a regular speed. There was no problem. But I saw I could run it cleanier. I installed the 1.0.2 patch. When I started the game, there was nothing to start the game:

No “OPTIONS”, no “QUIT” etc. But I could select it with the keyboard: never with the mouse. So, I managed to get in-game. Everything was working well, but the menu is completely missing. I can travel through it with my keyboard, never with my mouse. But it doesn't matter, I can't read ANYTHING!

Screenshot of the problem:
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3400/bugkl.jpg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You need to have the original, unmodified GTA4 files for the patches to work properly. Backup your saves and uninstall the game, then reinstall the game, patch it and reinstall the mods.


----------



## ThiagoG (Jul 7, 2010)

I understand that, Koala! But I'd like to know if there's nobody that could help me through this problem. Is there any way I could fix it without reinstalling it? I have the DVD with me, all ready to reinstall it. Since it's at night, and I can't leave my computer installing it, I can't leave it alone. It takes so much time for the installation (it took something like 4 hours here).

Is there any single file that could be causing this problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's difficult to pinpoint one specific file. If you've downgraded the textures and shaders, it could be several files that are affected (exe, ini or graphics).

When you installed the patch, it could have ignored the modified files or overwritten them with versions that are incompatible with the rest of the files, causing some of the textures and graphics to be not displayed properly.

Uninstalling, reinstalling and patching first is the best way to get a clean copy of the game before applying any modifications.


----------

